# Car PC - What do I need?



## flemmo (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a Citroen DS3 (based on C3) with eMyWay - Citroen's built in Sat Nav and music player. Here's a photo:









The system is okay, albeit quite basic in this day and age. The screen isn't a touch screen - its controlled from the headunit. This can get really fiddly when entering a postcode into the sat nav, for example. Plus it doesn't even accept a full 7 character postcode, only 5 characters.

I did find an aftermarket solution for the DS3 from NavInc:
Multimedia navigatie II set Citroen DS3 (iGO, BT, iPOD, USB) - Navinc.nl - Navigatie en Multimedia

However I think the price is too high and the graphics look very dated.

So with these drawbacks in mind, and the fact I'm a proper geek, I'm looking into building a touchscreen Car PC with Centrafuse as the interface  However I need your help!

Is it possible to build a Car PC for the Citroen DS3/C3? I have a few questions someone might be able to help with:


I know the eMyWay screen is 7", but I'm not sure if Car PC screens are the same aspect ratio.
what about car information that is usually displayed on the eMyWay such as outside temperature, warnings etc?
Can everything be controlled from the steering wheel controls?
Will the stock headunit still operate e.g. the cd player

I'd love to hear your thoughts.
Cheers guys


----------

